# is my goat in heat?



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok so yesterday I think, not sure, that i saw a tiny drop of blood on my pygmy/nigerians hoo-hoo yesterday? Do goats bleed when in heat? If she is then we will assume not pregnant, if you might remember we bought her as possible bred cause she went to hang out with the "boys" and she would be due end of july first of aug. but not udder is developing and not really getting bigger, except when she is out eating. SO any ideas? and if she was in heat now and I wanted to wait to breed her until later (so not to have a december baby) will she go in heat again soon.
Thanks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have never noticed actual red blood discharge from the hoo hoo. But I can tell mine are in heat by they way they act. Get all lovey dovey with Boris (one of my dogs) And Frankie makes weird noises and sticks his tongue out when either Gretta or Flossi are in heat. Is your gal acting any different?


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

well I am not sure because they are being standoffish due to getting the new gp and putting her in with them, she is on alert all the time, other than that I havent noticed her acting different.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hang in there Pygmybabies...I'm sure someone will chime in that has more experience. Everything I found for heat symptoms just says "discharge"...nothing about what color it can be.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Hmmm, my usual haphazard research says that goats can get a white discharge, and sometimes spot blood, while pregnant. Nothing I have found suggests they spot blood when in heat, although they do get clear-white discharge when in heat.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

I would be leaning more toward a urinary tract infection.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I've seen clear mucous from the cow when she's in heat, and would imagine it would be the same in goats - but I've honestly never seen it. They may switch it off with their wiggling tails. I've only ever seen blood after giving birth.

When ours are in heat, there is a lot of tail wagging and they tend to fight more. Their vulvas swell a little bit, but I don't think enough to really notice if you didn't already pay close attention to that area. Heat comes every 18-21 days or so. I don't know if Pygmies or Nigerians are seasonal breeders or not. If they are, then it may not be time for them to come into heat yet at all.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I've never noticed blood when mine were in heat either. 

I'm thinking she still could be pregnant, so I wouldn't rule that out yet


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

If she was pregnant wouldnt she have some sort of udder forming? I guess I will keep watching her, I havent seen anymore blood, and not even sure if that was. She is ramming the fence at the little buckling on the other side and he is doing the same. He is 3 1/2 - 4 months old.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine have never had any blood when in heat either.

Some goats don't bag up until just before giving birth. It is possible that she is still bred & due the end of the month like the breeder thought. Maybe she's only carring a single & so she doesn't look that big yet?
Keep an eye on her & let us know what develops.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Gretta didn't have an udder until right before she gave birth


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

well then I will go ahead and assume she is preg and get all the supplies I will need just in case, because I will need them sooner or later anyways. I will let you know and will have lots of questions if that all starts to happen.


----------

